# Need advice... Should I worry about Jay's cere



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Good news with a bit of uncertainty










Jay name a break for it while training today... he flew about 10/11 meters and forgot the breaks... he found a brick wall...
look at his nose on the pic. He has a small bit of blood on his nose, it's like a graze... I'm just waiting mauting to see him open his beak to eat of make noise.

should I ask a vet? Should I look out for any signs of Damage?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

He has opened his beak to grab a perch so that's a better sign I'm happier now I've seen that... I will keep an eye on him

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Ouch!
Looks like a "normal" little crack to me, Fido did the same a while back, looks pretty similar to that, as long as he gets back to eating, using his beak like normal I wouldn't worry too much, keep watching for any signs of concussion, trouble keeping his balance etc. and of course, if the bleeding starts again.
I'm sure he will be back to his normal self pretty fast, and this will heal just fine.
Hoping for the best


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Jay's cere got a bit scraped from hitting the wall, in due time this minor injury will heal itself. There's no cause for concern. 

Next time before you let Jay out, it's best to bird proof the room and if need be, to place some netting in strategic places to keep Jay from hitting hard surfaces like the wall.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jimmy had a night fright when I first got him and damaged his cere a little. It healed up just fine so I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------

